# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng The White Rabbit - Nhà hàng ở Singapore

## hantt.163

*Địa chỉ : 39C Harding Road Singapore
*


Thêm một lần nữa khám phá lại cảm giác thú vị khi đắm mình trong thế giới những món ăn Châu Âu cổ điển mà không bị ngột ngạt bởi các nhân viên phục vụ xung quanh. The White Rabbit là một nhà hàng và quán bar tọa lạc trong khuôn viên một nhà thờ được trang hoàng lại rất xinh đẹp và quyến rũ, nằm trên khu đồi cổ xưa nhưng cũng rất hiện đại Dempsey Hill.



Tại đây, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức ẩm thực truyền thống pha lẫn với nét hiện đại thanh nhã cũng như trải nghiệm cảm giác cổ xưa với những công thức món ăn truyền thống được lưu giữ và phát huy theo thời gian. Hãy xem đây là nhà mình và cùng uống với những người bạn khác tại nhà hàng, dưới các tán lá rộng và tận hưởng những cơn gió mát lành. Hãy khai vị với món xà lách trộn rau spinach và tiếp đó là món gan ngỗng áp chảo chiên thơm ngon hay món bơ macaroni và pho mát.



The White Rabbit đã từng đoạt Giải Trải Nghiệm Singapore trong lĩnh vực Trải Nghiệm Ẩm Thực Tuyệt Vời Nhất. Trải nghiệm ẩm thực tại đây sẽ càng trở nên thăng hoa khi bạn thưởng thức trong tâm trạng vui tươi. Hãy đến cùng với bạn bè và sẵn sàng để được phục vụ những bữa ăn ngon nhất.
Nguồn : Yoursingapore
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## wildrose

nhìn sang trọng quá!

----------


## andynguyen

Vào đây ăn một bữa cũng sướng

----------


## hoaban

Wow, không gian đẹp quá.

----------


## dung89

thức ăn ở đây có ngon không?

----------


## vuilen

mình có vào đây 1 lần rồi, đồ ăn cũng được giá cũng ko có mắt lắm

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Sang trọng quá. Không biết bh mới có dịp đến Sing

----------

